# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  June 2012 Entry: The Burning Lands

## Sapiento

So far I have only an idea for a very hot area of land.

----------


## Depassage

Sounds promising knowing your skills...

----------


## Jaxilon

Sweet. Looking forward to it but I hope you won't mind if I manage to find time to enter and I also create a hot land. I've wanted to do one for a long time but haven't gotten around to it. I may miss this opportunity as well but one can hope.

----------


## Sapiento

I first very raw sketch. Some volcanoes and lava rivers.

@Jax: I surely won't mind. The hotter, the better!  :Wink:

----------


## Jaxilon

Awesome. I like being able to see how things begin, I'm excited to see how you carry on. By the way, is that going to be a fuzzy bunny rabbit praying up to the volcano just north of center? LOL

I kid, because I always think my initial sketches look funny anyway. This early in the process it's all about visualizing and I think I can see where much of your sketch is going. I'm quite sure that's a rock formation but if you did want to make it into a bunny rabbit I would have to laugh. "Extreme bunny" - reminds me of Monty Python's Holy Grail and the killer rabbit. It looks so innocent until it rips your jugular out.

----------


## Gidde

Ha. I love the MP rabbit. Munchkin (card game by the guy who brought us Gurps) calls it That Rabbit from That Movie and I laugh every tine I see the card. 

Looking good, Sapiento, can't wait to see where it goes  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LonewandererD

And with that, the bunny has beaten my chances of winning. Fully sure it will be as awesome as always Sapiento

-D-

----------


## Lyandra

Can't wait to see the end result, I'm sure it will be great.  :Smile:

----------


## Sapiento

Thank you, guys. I hope I can meet your expectations!

And I don't think the doodle will turn into a rabbit, the environment is too hot for such a furry creature.  :Wink:

----------


## Sapiento

first look on the outline

### LATEST WIP ###

----------


## vorropohaiah

thats a lovely line-drawing. looking forward to seeing the end-result

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.

Well you are a hell of a rival Sap.

----------


## lostatsea

Can I get a ruling from the "LAVA RIVER POLICE" ?? Can one crater have  two lava river flowing  out ?? :Razz:  Looks great so far very interesting Feel to it !

----------


## Sapiento

> thats a lovely line-drawing. looking forward to seeing the end-result


I do my best.




> Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.
> 
> Well you are a hell of a rival Sap.


Besten Dank!
Thank you very much! Your entry looks great, too.




> Can I get a ruling from the "LAVA RIVER POLICE" ?? Can one crater have  two lava river flowing  out ?? Looks great so far very interesting Feel to it !


I can remember pictures of volcanoes having several cracks and holes with outcoming lava. It's a lot more viscous than water, so I don't think thats a physical impossibility.

----------


## Sapiento

Basic colours added.

### LATEST WIP ###

----------


## LonewandererD

Envy thy name is D. How can you have the patience to all this by hand (or close enough to hand). Looking good.

-D-

----------


## Lukc

Knowing Sapiento, it didn't take him as long as one would think!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lostatsea

Just a bit of humor not a serious gripe ! :Blush:  I am awaiting the final coloring love your color schemes and the moods you set !!

----------


## arsheesh

Looking really good Sap, this is gearing up to be another great competition.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Vurtax

Sap, for as long as I've been seeing your stuff on Deviantart now, you continue to impress with your detail and style.

----------


## Jaxilon

/Start chant
Bring back the raaabit, raaabit, raaabit
/end chant

It's looking pretty good Sap I'm trying to come up with another idea myself but I don't know if I'm going to have time after all....business is ratcheting up in the real world for me.

----------


## cereth

Looking really good...I especially like the bit in the lower left hand corner where it looks like the rock is kind of curving inwards towards the lava river.

----------


## Sapiento

Thank you, guys!

Next update. Most details added, and a frame where the labels will probably be.

### LATEST WIP ###

----------


## dangerdog15

I love the light source from the lava. Might not even require a sun on this planet. Truly a joy to look at. Great work do far.

----------


## arsheesh

Looking really good Sap!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Chashio

Looks great!

----------


## Sapiento

Labels added. As this is more a descriptive map than to scale I guess I will do without a scale bar.

### Winner ###

----------


## LindaJeanne

I've been loving watching this take shape.

----------


## Sapiento

> I've been loving watching this take shape.


Thank you! Maybe I add some more deco at the border.

----------


## Lyandra

This looks cool! I love the lava, you captured its glow perfectly. City of Stemtor has a very interesting shape, the rocks curving over the lava river look awesome too. Gorgeous map!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sapiento

> This looks cool! I love the lava, you captured its glow perfectly. City of Stemtor has a very interesting shape, the rocks curving over the lava river look awesome too. Gorgeous map!


Stemtor has a large flight deck for aether gliders; the other settlements rely more on integrated hangars.

----------


## arsheesh

The labels really add something to the overall composition of the map.  Nicely done Sap.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## cereth

Very awesome...that lava really pops!

----------

